# My little magoo



## MaggoosMomma (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi guys I'm pretty new to the tegu buissnes, I'm looking for any advice, or people to be friends!


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I'd be happy to help you out on this forum, and I have a FB page Laura Roberts.

Cute little one there. My suggestion would be to read through the forums and ask questions as they come up. My first piece of advice would be to make sure to add plenty of calcium to any food that does not contain bones.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 8, 2013)

_Welcome to the site and thanks for coming  there's a lot of need to know information posted on here._


----------



## MaggoosMomma (Oct 13, 2013)

Ii can't find you on Facebook. Mines Becca Lott 


laurarfl said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'd be happy to help you out on this forum, and I have a FB page Laura Roberts.
> 
> Cute little one there. My suggestion would be to read through the forums and ask questions as they come up. My first piece of advice would be to make sure to add plenty of calcium to any food that does not contain bones.


 can't find


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 14, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/laura.roberts.1447


----------



## Chris23039 (Oct 14, 2013)

Laura I use reptivite without d3 with anything without bones. Is that right or do I need calcium without d3?


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Oct 14, 2013)

Chris23039 said:


> Laura I use reptivite without d3 with anything without bones. Is that right or do I need calcium without d3?



Calcium without D3 should be added to anything that doesn't contain bones.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 14, 2013)

I use both calcium with D and without D. It depends on how I feel the diet is going. I don't use cod liver oil and I don't feed liver, so I'm not worried about a Vit D overdose. The tegus that stay outdoors 24/7 don't get very often at all, the ones that stay indoors do get it frequently.


----------



## Chris23039 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok thank you il get some calcium instead of reptivite


----------



## MaggoosMomma (Oct 25, 2013)

MaggoosMomma said:


> Ii can't find you on Facebook. Mines Becca Lott
> can't find


Try Becca nabhan


----------

